# Can he sleep in my bed?



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

Just wondering if there is anything that could negatively affect my dogs actions by letting him sleep in my bed at night I have read that this can make some dogs domonent over the bed and with some dogs it doesnt I just want to bond with him and be close with him. But also wondered if it is a good or bad idea, or if it just doesnt matter?
Thanks!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Just make sure he understands it is your bed. So he only comes up at your invitation and has to get off when you say. Fiona will lay on my bed while I am getting ready for bed. Once I actually get in, she usually jumps off. But to make the point that it is my bed, if she is in the way, I will put my feet, legs or arms on her. She gets up and gets down.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Because our girl was too young when we got her, she was attached to my hip for the first couple weeks weeks so as not to leave her alone. She slept with me with zero issues and she's had an amazing adjustment imo because of it. But, we're used to sharing our bed as we also cosleep with our 7month old and 2year old. We have the crib attached to our bed so we had plenty of space, or was. But, once my husband got back from out of state from work, it was just getting a little too warm for her with less space to get away from our body heat. We slowly moved her to a basket next to our bed then out in her crate. 

I say go for it if you have a dominate personality where your pup knows it's your bed you're sharing. It really depends on your preference. Like some feel letting them on couches is a no for their home, or they're like me and don't mind.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

before i let my dog on the furniture or bed i made sure i had
control over him so i could ask him to jump on or off the bed and other funiture.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't know that I would want my dogs in my bed, especially since GSD shed like crazy. Dexter sleeps beside my bed every night. I don't think that we could be more bonded than we are now and he's not allowed on any furniture in the house. 

All my dogs are allowed to sit in my lap when invited, and they have never tried to overturn the power structure in my house because of that.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl has slept in my bed since I brought her home. Much easier to be awakened by a puppy wanting to go out by tromping around on the bed than in a crate.

Lisl only had one small accident when she was eight weeks and none after that.

She learned 'Off' too by sleeping in bed with me. Now, she jumps on the floor at lights out, and jumps back up on the bed at sunrise. Don't ask me why, she just does. She lays quietly though and most mornings I can't feel her jump back up unless she steps on me.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Because we were raising Ranger for The Seeing Eye to be a service dog we were not allowed to let him on any furniture. He is the first dog we have had that was not allowed on the furniture and I have to admit that I love it. I love feeling my dog sleeping on me legs at night, but it is SO nice to be able to sit on my bed while I am getting dressed and not get covered with dog fur - same foes for the coach in the family room. I am tempted at times to let him up, but I know that once I did that I could never go back.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

While I don't mind a morning dog snuggle, DH had it with the dogs jumping in bed when my youngest jumped up one morning and landed in the worst place imaginable. The men reading this will know what that place is. A 45 pound pup landing square on well...you know...did not amuse DH....so no more dogs in bed. I tried to tell DH he was lucky it was the young, little female and not the huge, adult male, but he didn't feel lucky at all, at that moment.... :blush:

Also, if the dog sleeps in bed, at some point you may be waking up to the smell of a GSD-sized dog-fart in bed....


----------



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

Okay Thank you all very much very appreciated!


----------

